
For the ‘new yellow journalists,’ opportunity comes in clicks and bucks - leephillips
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/for-the-new-yellow-journalists-opportunity-comes-in-clicks-and-bucks/2016/11/20/d58d036c-adbf-11e6-8b45-f8e493f06fcd_story.html?hpid=hp_rhp-top-table-main_opportunists-633pm%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
Scoundreller
"Between June and August, they say, when they had fewer than 150,000 Facebook
followers, they made between $10,000 and $40,000 every month running
advertisements that, among other things, promised acne solutions, Viagra
alternatives, ways to remove lip lines, cracked feet, “deep fat,” and “the 13
sexiest and most naked celebrity selfies.” Then the political drama deepened,
and their audience expanded fivefold, and now Goldman sometimes thinks that
what he made in the last six months would have taken him 20 years waiting
tables at his old job."

I think the Dilbert cartoon referenced this idea. Dogbert creates a blog, or
writes a book with fake news?

